# Teaching your dog to retrieve



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

How do you teach your dog to retrieve?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

are you talking about the game fetch or to fetch a certain item?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

i took too long to edit my post...

I looked through this section and found the following threads on teaching fetch..I did not read them but hopefully one of them will help

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/how-do-i-teach-my-dog/116061-how-teach-fetch.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/how-do-i-teach-my-dog/112177-fetch-help.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/how-do-i-teach-my-dog/105925-fetch-drop-ball-my-feet.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/how-do-i-teach-my-dog/96151-retrieving-ball.html

if you want it to fetch a certain item its the same as fetch they just have to know the items name


----------



## Jacq (Mar 17, 2010)

the last post in that last link looked promising... i think i am going to try and use that technique from the get go.


----------



## leomartin6 (Apr 8, 2010)

Teaching a dog to retrieve is not that tough i suppose.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

leomartin6 said:


> Teaching a dog to retrieve is not that tough i suppose.


That depends on a lot of factors...


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I actually think that a formal retrieve is one of the most complex tasks to teach for competitive obedience.

Just getting your dog to bring something back? Not so much.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JKlatsky said:


> I actually think that a formal retrieve is one of the most complex tasks to teach for competitive obedience.
> 
> Just getting your dog to bring something back? Not so much.


Yes. That is true. And thats when a lot of people use pressure, e-collar and the prong because they don't know how to do it otherwise... 

When I think back 18-20 years... omg...the way they taught and trained (if you can even use those words) dogs to retrieve, those poor dogs went through he$$ and back to learn how to retrieve because it was so common these days to use tortorous tools. :help:


----------

